# Klipsch HD500 Satellite Speaker Issue



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

I have an issue with a set of satellite speakers on my Klipsch HD500 system set up for 7.1 Surround. I've narrowed it down to the front 3, right,center and left fronts. My Sony & Onkyo receivers both go into protect mode at peak action movie volume, ie explosions, loud but not overly so. Wiring was tested for any shorts and its all good. I test both receivers to ensure its not a receiver issue and its not. Tried to do an Ohm reading but can't get the multi meter to read a value (possible crossover), tried 3 different auto ranging digital meters and nothing. Is there a way to take the satellites apart to test each speaker at the terminals ?

I've ordered a new set of Polk's but would still like to find out what the issue is with these front 3 if I can so I can repair the issue and then either keep them or sell them so its not a total $$$$$ loss.

Thx


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Are the speakers connected to the right terminals....I know you said you checked for shortage but check to make sure there's no speaker strands hanging out and touching the receiver.. Is the receiver properly vented if it gets to hot can cause it to go into protection mode


----------



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

Venting is not an issue as there are 2 computer fans on top of the receivers with lots of air space around it, connections are all 100% correct. I didn't have this problem until I switched to the Klipsch speakers, so I'm 99.9% sure it's the speakers. Of course I bought them used so there's no warranty. I replaced the front 3 in question with my JVC speakers from the upstairs living room setup and problem is no longer there, so it all leads me to believe its one or all of the front 3 Klipsch speakers in my basement Home Theater setup.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The HD500's are very small speakers and it could well be simply reaching the limits of the speakers. If the Polks are roughly the same size, the issue is going to actually be exacerbated due to the Polk's being far less efficient. That is the require a good bit more power to achieve the same SPL's.
All the best,
J


----------



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

J,
I understand where your coming from, but the sub takes all the abusive frequencies and the speakers are all set to "SMALL" as not to over load them. I'd really like to be able to open the cases without totally destroying them to check the speakers at the actual terminals, but I can't seem to figure out how there kept together.

Thx,
Gary


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

90profx said:


> J,
> I understand where your coming from, but the sub takes all the abusive frequencies and the speakers are all set to "SMALL" as not to over load them. I'd really like to be able to open the cases without totally destroying them to check the speakers at the actual terminals, but I can't seem to figure out how there kept together.
> 
> Thx,
> Gary


Gary,
With the HD500 satellites only being rated down to 150hz. I could see why you would use a 200hz crossover. 
That being said, if they can play down to an honest 150hz, I would certainly use a 150hz crossover.

The reason I say this is that ideally you really do not want a subwoofer handling frequencies higher than 80hz. The reason is twofold. Firstly, 80hz is considered the highest point where a subwoofer remains omnidirectional. That is you cannot localize the position of the subwoofer when listening to movies and music. In addition, when using larger speakers and subwoofers, subwoofers are most effective when not handling higher frequencies.

With speaker packages like the HD500 which use quite small speakers, the designers are well aware of the inability of the loudspeakers to play very low and design the subwoofer to be comfortable playing relatively high frequencies. This usually does come with the loss of deep bass performance however.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's a follow up on where I'm at.......
I called Klipsch and spoke to one of there techs who told me how to get the speaker cases apart without damage to verify Ohm's. I disconnected all the wires from the speakers in the cases and was able to get an Ohm reading then. All woofers and tweeters were within the spec quoted by Klipsch except one woofer, it was reading 0.4 Ohm's on a 8 Ohm requirement, that's the one that kept sending my receiver into protect mode. Klipsch has already sent a "FREE" replacement speaker. Super customer service to say the least.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

90profx said:


> Here's a follow up on where I'm at.......
> I called Klipsch and spoke to one of there techs who told me how to get the speaker cases apart without damage to verify Ohm's. I disconnected all the wires from the speakers in the cases and was able to get an Ohm reading then. All woofers and tweeters were within the spec quoted by Klipsch except one woofer, it was reading 0.4 Ohm's on a 8 Ohm requirement, that's the one that kept sending my receiver into protect mode. Klipsch has already sent a "FREE" replacement speaker. Super customer service to say the least.


Hello,
That is excellent news. I am so glad that everything worked out and soon you will be completely back in business.
Best,
J


----------

